# The new Reviews Page is nicely done!



## ricoba (Jan 21, 2006)

Just made a visit to the new reviews page.  The new layout is really nice.  Someone did a great job  

Thanks to all those who work so hard to make TUG a great site!

Rick


----------



## debraxh (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree -- well done and thanks for the hard work.

The only problem is I get a "syntax error" every time I select a resort to read the reviews.  I can keep clicking yes OR no and the error box goes away eventually but it's rather annoying...


----------



## Gracey (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm getting the same syntax error as you.  I wonder what that could be??
I do love the new layout though!


----------



## KristinB (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the first we've heard of this error.  

I just tested with Internet Explorer 6.0 and Netscape 7.1 and didn't get it.

What browser and operating system are you using?  This will help Tim (the developer) debug the problem.


----------



## mlsmn (Jan 21, 2006)

Curacao
sea aquarium resort reviews dropped in move from old to new


----------



## KristinB (Jan 21, 2006)

No, the reviews are actually there if you select the link.  It's a temporary bug -- the developer has been notified.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 21, 2006)

*great job*

Whoever did all the hard work- Great Job!


----------



## debraxh (Jan 22, 2006)

KristinB said:
			
		

> This is the first we've heard of this error.
> 
> I just tested with Internet Explorer 6.0 and Netscape 7.1 and didn't get it.
> 
> What browser and operating system are you using?  This will help Tim (the developer) debug the problem.



I was using SBC/Yahoo browser.  Just switched to IE 6 and don't get the error.  This isn't the first time I've encountered problems using the Yahoo browser...


----------



## Gracey (Jan 22, 2006)

I am using AOL's browser which I believe is IE 5.0.

Laurie


----------



## Patri (Jan 22, 2006)

In what order are the resorts listed, as they are certainly not alphabetical.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 22, 2006)

The default view is has been changed from alphabetical to most recent review first.  You can select any column header to sort by that column, though.


----------



## funtime (Jan 22, 2006)

*Western reviews - no click through for Eagle Point Resort in Vail*

Eagle Point appears to be the only review in Colorado that does not have click through, can this be fixed?  Thanks


----------



## funtime (Jan 22, 2006)

*I suggest alpahbetical listings be the default and click through to prior listings*

I hate to see all of our prior listings (with its much better pictures and informal pictures posted by members) lost.  Can we have a click through to old reviews at the new review site?
  Also, most people are used to  alphabetical and I suggest that is easier because this way you have to search the entire list.  Another way to do it would be by city.


----------



## JeffV (Jan 22, 2006)

You can click on any of the headings and the list will be sorted on that basis.


			
				funtime said:
			
		

> I hate to see all of our prior listings (with its much better pictures and informal pictures posted by members) lost.  Can we have a click through to old reviews at the new review site?
> Also, most people are used to  alphabetical and I suggest that is easier because this way you have to search the entire list.  Another way to do it would be by city.


----------



## KristinB (Jan 22, 2006)

All of the photos should have been transferred over to the new review pages, so none should have been lost.


----------

